# caramel & apricot cat showw



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yafafafafa


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Awwww gorgeous well done.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations, they're gorgeous


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

you must be so chuffed


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done Vicki and the Cats 
I think CONGRATULATIONS is in order


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats to you Vicki,Mason and Mimi


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Have you anymore shows planned ?*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Well done, you must be incredibly proud!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lol, I have 1 soon, then probably nothing til September Depends where they are distance wise, if we can go.*


----------

